# Can rabbits get Diabetes?



## jcl_24 (Apr 29, 2009)

I've just read Serenz' post about her rabbit drinking lots of water and thought "Kidney problems" which had already been mentioned. Somehow this lead me to other human conditions that create excessive thirst and Diabetes occurred to me. I've heard Dogs can get this, does it ever occur in rabbits?

Jo xx


----------



## pamnock (Apr 29, 2009)

Diabetes in rabbits is rather rare.

Pam


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Diabetes is very rare in rabbits (like already said), and I think it can be treated with humulin (human insulin). But I think diabetes in rabbits can actually be managed by dietary restrictions alone, if you have a rabbit-savvy vet that can help.


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thankyou for those confirmations.

Jo xx


----------

